# PNG wird nicht angezeigt



## AndréS (5. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage. ich habe eine Domain angelegt gehabt und habe Drupal drauf geladen! Installation fertig. Alles super. Nun meine Frage, die PNGs weden nicht angezeigt, woran kann das liegen? 
Ich habe eine Umlaut Domain die ist aber funktionstüchtig, also so codiert das es geht.

was kann ich machen???

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (5. Feb. 2010)

Es wird folgender Fehler ausgegeben, wenn ich die Website: http://www.sv-walddoerfer.de/arrow-up.png aufrufe:



> *FEHLER 403 - Unzulässig!*
> 
> 
> *Folgender Fehler ist aufgetreten:*
> ...


Noch was, nachdem ich Rechte von 555 gegeben habe funktioniert das, gibt es dafür eine Begründung?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2010)

Mit welchen Rechten und welchem User hattest Du denn das Bild hochgeladen?


----------

